# Incidents in Shell Petroleum Co



## khaled shehab (18 أغسطس 2009)

To safety engineer, petroleum engineer , rig managers in oil and drilling companies 

A collection of incidents had been happened in shell petroleum co around the world to help the people to avoid unsafe act and unsafe conditions which lead to incident . 

http://rapidshare.com/files/26837502...dents.pdf.html


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (19 أغسطس 2009)

Thank you my friend . It's a good lesson to learn.


----------



## المسلمى (19 أغسطس 2009)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير وان شاء الله في ميزان الحسنات ان شاء اللة


----------



## علي الحميد (19 أغسطس 2009)

الملف ممتاز جداً .. والتحليل السريع للحوادث ممتع ومختصر..

جزاك الله خير...


----------



## khaled shehab (19 أغسطس 2009)

*Incident Report on Mast Collapse*

To all safety enginners in oil wells drilling companies to discuss in safety meeting 

http://rapidshare.com/files/269248174/PDO_Rig_79_incident.pdf.html


----------



## khaled shehab (19 أغسطس 2009)

*Fatality Review - lifting*

To all safety engineers to discuss in safety meeting

http://rapidshare.com/files/269251685/Fatality_Review_-_Lifting.pdf.html


----------



## علي الحميد (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

ملف رائع ولكن ليتك تستخدم هذا الموقع للتحميل لأنه أسهل من الرابيدشير وهو أسرع ولا يوجد فيه تحديد للتحميل..

http://ifile.it/


----------



## احمد رجب مبروك (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا 
لكن لم استطع التحميل برجاء رفع الملف علي موقع اخر


----------



## khaled shehab (22 أغسطس 2009)

http://ifile.it/80rcgub/shell%20incidents.pdf
You can download the file from the above site - khaled shehab


----------



## khaled shehab (22 أغسطس 2009)

*New site to download Incidents in shell Petroleum Co*

http://ifile.it/80rcgub/shell incidents.pdf


----------



## anaamikaa (24 أغسطس 2009)

thanks, i was searching for thi slin earlier


----------



## khaled shehab (18 ديسمبر 2009)

http://ifile.it/lck2xgs/shell incidents.pdf
Download


----------



## اسامةعباس (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا الرابط الجديد يعمل وجاري التحميل


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين على الروابط المفيدة


----------



## hasannimah81 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

thnaks for your kind effort my brother


----------



## agharieb (22 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------

